# Attaching a VHF to your PDF



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I just picked up an ICOM M34 but cant see the point of carrying it unless its attached to me. I have a front pocket in my Hobie pdf where I carry a knife, mirror and whistle. I also need somewhere to put the gps and the vhf seems a bit bulky for that. Im going to need one of those trailer thingys soon.
Does anyone have any idea how to attach the radio to the pdf without it getting in the way of fishing? Homemade or otherwise. What do the lifesavers use? Photos would be great if you have them.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

My PFD has a couple of rings on the right shoulder strap. I attach my M34 to one of those using the lanyard that came with it. Gets in the way a bit when paddling but it is just a matter of repositioning it


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Mine fits neatly in the front pouch of my PDF with my camera. I also have it hooked by a small bungee cord to the shoulder straps on my PDF.
My PDF has a pocket in the back as well, but I think it will be a pain to get to.

So what type of range are you getting out of ICOM Peril? I havent tried transmitting out in the water yet, but I can hear the coast guard station's and other boats pretty clear.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> So what type of range are you getting out of ICOM Peril? I havent tried transmitting out in the water yet, but I can hear the coast guard station's and other boats pretty clear.


Similarly, I haven't transmitted. But I have received conversations between boats and Port Stephens Coastal Patrol! Can't see that I'll have any problem talking to Sydney Coastal Patrol, but will get the certificate first (course starts next week)


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> ar-we-ther-yet said:
> 
> 
> > So what type of range are you getting out of ICOM Peril? I havent tried transmitting out in the water yet, but I can hear the coast guard station's and other boats pretty clear.
> ...


I need to do the course as well at some point Dave. Can you post some details of where you are doing it, how long it takes etc for anyone in Sydney that might want to do it? Thanks in advance.

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > ar-we-ther-yet said:
> ...


http://www.coastalpatrol.com.au/program ... 1&ICID=13& Click on Education on lefthand side. Course takes 5 weeks. Need to investigate if full 5 weeks is necessary as course if for full certificate, not the VHF only certificate


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've got a Standard Horizon that fits in my PFD pocket. It also has a belt clip that I could attach to the shoulder straps. I keep the radio on a tether at all times.


----------

